# teatering on a 2002 m3



## ChitwnZHP (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello , I was hoping to get some advice and thoughts.

My dealer just called (friend of mine)and they have a 2002 m3 with 11,000 miles on her and very clean . I drive a 2003 zhp (16000 miles) and I love it although I would definately like some more power . The offer is to swap the car for virtually the same monthly (another 25 a month) but add a year to my lease.

Seems like a no brainer but would like some input and thoughts.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

Is it CPO'd? That and if you don't mind 2 doors, I'd do it.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

I would jump on that deal.


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

that seems like a no brainer. More power less mileage more power! :thumbup:


----------



## ChitwnZHP (Jan 30, 2004)

hugh1850 said:


> Is it CPO'd? That and if you don't mind 2 doors, I'd do it.


I have no clue what CPO'd means?? SORRY!


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Certified Pre-Owned. A used car certification that also lengthens the warranty to 6 years, 100,000 miles.

All 01 - 03 M3s already have 6 years/100,000 miles on the oil lubricated parts of the engine, but the rest of the car is the standard 4 years/50K.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

ChitwnZHP said:


> Seems like a no brainer


----------



## Irrenarzt (May 22, 2003)

That would be "teetering" not teatering. Just a brief FYI for all you ESL types.


----------

